# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] Ανακατασκευή Ραδιοφώνου PHILIPS B3X90U

## PARKER

Καλημέρα στους εκλεκτούς φίλους!!!

Το ραδιόφωνο αυτό βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου (αφού είχα λυσσάξει αρκετό καιρό να βρω ένα λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο) το Σάββατο 2/6.
Εξωτερικά ήταν σε κακά χάλια, αφού απ΄ ότι καταλάβα λειτουργούσε σαν πανδοχείο ποντικών.
Το έβαλα στη πρίζα και φυσικά δεν άναβαν ούτε τα νήματα.
Επειδή έχω σχεδόν 30 χρόνια να πιάσω λάμπες στα χέρια μου, είπα να το περιποιηθώ καλλιτεχνικά και το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος να το αφήσω προς το παρόν (και πιθανόν και τελείως!!!!).
Τη Δευτέρα που είχα χρόνο το έπιασα και το καθάρισα.
Τα κατάφερα αρκετά καλά στο καθάρισμα με γάντια, καθάρισμα με πινέλο εξωτερικά, λύσιμο, απολύμανση μέσα - έξω, με μπατονέτες τις τρυπούλες μπροστά από το μεγάφωνο και παλιά οδοντόβουρτσα στους διακόπτες χρησιμοποιώντας καθαριστικό για τα τζάμια και χλωρίνη σε σπρέι.
Αφού τελείωσε το εξωτερικό καθάρισμα, θέλω να προχωρήσω και στο εσωτερικό καθάρισμα των εξαρτημάτων και του τυπωμένου που χρησιμοποιεί. Από ένα προηγούμενο θέμα που άνοιξα χθες
(http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=64094&page=2) ο Άγγελος 297 μπου πρότεινε το καθαρισμό με το ειδικό καθαριστικό ή οινόπνευμα και θα το καθαρίσω κι αυτό.
Όταν προχθές κοίταζα τη πλακέτα (από κάτω) είδα μια διακοπή στη πίστα του χαλκού την οποία και αποκατέστησα, παρ όλα αυτά όμως τα νήματα εξακολουθούν να μην ανάβουν. 

Παραθέτω και το σχηματικό του και θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής τους εκλεκτούς φίλους που έχουν εντρυφύσει στις λάμπες.
Τα νήματα είναι σε σειρά, δε χρησιμοποιεί Μ/Σ, άρα αν κάποια λάμπα έχει πρόβλημα, δεν θα ανάβει καμμία σωστά;
Έπειτα, αν μετρήσω τα νήματα, πόση τάση θα περιμένω να δω;
Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι τουλάχιστον τα νήματα καμμένα δεν πρέπει να είναι γιατί με το πολύμετρο δείχνουν εντάξει (με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη, δεν θυμάμαι αν τις μέτρησα όλες)

(τα ρυθμιστικά κουμπιά, το ένα καθαρισμένο το άλλο όχι ακόμη και δίπλα το ραδιόφωνο πριν καθαριστεί)

DSC03353.jpg DSC03352.jpg


Μετά τον καθαρισμό του 
DSC03366.jpgDSC03364.jpgDSC03365.jpg

----------


## PARKER

Και σχηματικού συνέχεια και παρακάτω το σημείο που έγινε η αποκατάσταση (όπως βλέπουμε τη πλακέτα DSC03355neo.jpg απο το 3 της λυχνίας που ανεβαίνει η πίστα, ενώθηκε με το κομμάτι αριστερά)
b3x90u2.jpgb3x90u1.jpg

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Κουκλι ειναι,

-σωστα
αν μια λαμπα εχει κομμενο νημα, δεν αναβουν και οι υπολοιπες

-Μετρησε με ωμομετρο τα νηματα των λυχνιων

-Καθαρισε καλα με contuct spray τα πληκτρα διοτι εκει ειναι και ο διακοπτης που δινει ταση στα νηματα (σχεδιο πριν την ανορθωτρια)

-Δες σε τι κατασταση ειναι οι επαφες λυχνιων - βασεων
Αν υπαρχει βρωμια, απαλο καθαρισμα στα ποδαρακια λυχνιων.

Αν παρ ολα αυτα δεν δουλεψει,
να περασεις με κολλητηρι (σιδερωσεις) το τυπωμενο για περιπτωση ψυχρης κολησης.

ΤΟ ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗΡΙ ΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ
Η ΦΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ 220V ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ "ΣΑΣΣΙ".

Καλή επιτυχια

----------


## AKHS

Μια χαρά είναι από έξω κουκλί,  δεν είναι χάλια που να δεις και αυτό που έχω εγώ τώρα. Από που το βρήκες? Καλή συνέχεια στην αποκατάσταση.

----------


## Neuraxia

Αν τα νήματα είναι ok δές  αν πρίν απο την ανορθώτρια σου έχει αντίσταση σύρματος  ( wirewound ) μάλλον αντιστοιχεί στις 
R1 R2  του σχεδίου σου , ίσως έχεις διακοπή εκεί .Ανέβασε και καμία φωτό  ακόμα απο την πλακέτα .

----------


## PARKER

Εδω φαίνεται η διάταξη των υλικώνb3x90u5.jpg
DSC03374.jpg
Το σημείο που θα έπρεπε να είναι το λαμπάκι και η NTC (στο μεταλικό πλαίσιο, δίπλα από το δίσκο του μεταβλητού)
DSC03367.jpg
DSC03368.jpg
DSC03369.jpgDSC03370.jpg
Λοιπόν καθαρίστηκε κάπως η πλακέτα, από κάτω είναι εντάξει. Πήρα ένα spray γενικής χρήσης όπως μου είπε ο πωλητής (contact cleaner, μου είπε ότι απλώς ψεκάζω και φεύγουν οι γλίτσες κλπ, το έκανα αλλά από την πλευρά των υλικών δεν έφυγε η γλίτσα, από κάτω η πλακετα άσπρισε. Με μπατονέτες, βαμβάκι, οινόπνευμα, παλιά οδοντόβουρτσα και μεγάλη υπομονή, με τα πολλά καθάρισε από κάτω...). Τώρα, ψάχνοντας σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες σας, ωμομέτρησα τα νήματα και είναι οκ, ανακάλυψα όμως ότι στο τροφοδοτικό πριν τα νήματα, λείπει το L1 (λαμπάκι, προφανώς) και η αντίσταση R13 NTC με αποτέλεσμα τα 220V να φτάνουν μέχρι την άκρη της βάσης του λαμπτήρα. 
Το ερώτημα τώρα είναι τι λαμπάκι μπορώ να βάλω (τα στοιχεία στο σχέδιο είναι L1 - 8009 D - 07) και η αντίσταση είναι θερμίστορ; Τι μπορώ να βάλω;

----------


## PARKER

> Αν τα νήματα είναι ok δές αν πρίν απο την ανορθώτρια σου έχει αντίσταση σύρματος ( wirewound ) μάλλον αντιστοιχεί στις 
> R1 R2 του σχεδίου σου , ίσως έχεις διακοπή εκεί .Ανέβασε και καμία φωτό ακόμα απο την πλακέτα .


DSC03372.jpgDSC03370.jpgDSC03371.jpg
Διάφορες φάσεις καθαρισμού της πλακετας
DSC033741.jpg και εδώ σημειώνω το σημείο που θα έπρεπε να είναι το λαμπάκι και η NTC.

----------


## PARKER

> Μια χαρά είναι από έξω κουκλί, δεν είναι χάλια που να δεις και αυτό που έχω εγώ τώρα. Από που το βρήκες? Καλή συνέχεια στην αποκατάσταση.


Έχω λυσσάξει να βρω λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο, και τελικά πήγα στο πατρικό της γυναίκας μου (τώρα πλέον είναι αποθήκη!!!) και βρήκα αυτό και ένα ραδιοπικάπ λαμπάτο με το οποίο θα ασχοληθώ αργότερα!!!!

----------


## Antonis12

100 ma λαμπάκι μόνο μιας και τα νήματα είναι σε σειρά. Μάλλον 12 v καί αντίσταση θερμίστορ αρνητικού συντελεστή.Τσεκάρισε καί τόν ηλεκτρολυτικό καί τήν ανορθώτρια πρίν δώσεις τάση.Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Papas00zas

Από το ραδιόφωνο σου λείπουν εξαρτήματα-δες εδώ: 
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_b3x90u_2.html

----------


## p.gabr

Το ιδιο ακριβως ραδιοφωνο ειχα φτειξει πριν εξι μηνες
Ηταν βεβαιως ενος φιλου
Ειχε την πιο περιεργη βλαβη ,που ετυχε ποτε να συναντησω
Ομως δεν προλαβαινω τωρα θα στα πω το βραδυ αναλυτικα

----------


## AKHS

> Έχω λυσσάξει να βρω λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο, και τελικά πήγα στο πατρικό της γυναίκας μου (τώρα πλέον είναι αποθήκη!!!) και βρήκα αυτό και ένα ραδιοπικάπ λαμπάτο με το οποίο θα ασχοληθώ αργότερα!!!!



    Κι εγώ ραδιοπικάπ βρήκα το πουλούσε ένας για 10 ευρώ ( PhilipsHX454A ) αλλά επειδή είναι ξύλινο είναι σε χάλια κατάσταση το κουτί του και θέλει πολλή δουλειά επίσης του λείπουν οι λυχνίες και ο βραχίονας της  βελόνας. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να το φτιάξω

----------


## PARKER

> Από το ραδιόφωνο σου λείπουν εξαρτήματα-δες εδώ: 
> http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_b3x90u_2.html


Πέρα από το λαμπάκι και την NTC εγώ δε βλέπω να λείπει κάτι άλλο. (Σαν πρώτη ματιά τουλάχιστον) Εσύ τι βλέπεις να λείπει; (Δε φημίζομαι και για την όρασή μου ε; :Lol:  :Lol: )

----------


## PARKER

@ p.gabr
Θα περιμένω με αγωνία!!!! (Επιβεβαίωσέ μου και για το λαμπάκι - αντίσταση NTC αν θέλεις σε παρακαλώ)

@AKHS
Εγώ βρήκα το Η3Χ78Α. To πικάπ δε με ενδιαφέρει, το ραδιόφωνο λειτουργεί αλλά με πολλούς βόμβους, το ποτενσιόμετρο δε τα λέει καλά, αλλά εν πάσει περιπτώσει θα ασχοληθώ μετά το B3X90U.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Πέρα από το λαμπάκι και την NTC εγώ δε βλέπω να λείπει κάτι άλλο. (Σαν πρώτη ματιά τουλάχιστον) Εσύ τι βλέπεις να λείπει; (Δε φημίζομαι και για την όρασή μου ε;)


Λέιπει ένας μ/τ πάνω στο σασί- τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό είδα, τώρα για να δω το διάγραμμα δε γίνεται, γτ πρέπει να γραφτώ μέσα και παράλλήλα να δλωσω καμιά εικοσαριά ευρώ. 
Δε νομίζω να είσαι μεγάλοςσε ηλικία για να μη βλέπεις καλά.

----------


## PARKER

> Λέιπει ένας μ/τ πάνω στο σασί- τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό είδα, τώρα για να δω το διάγραμμα δε γίνεται, γτ πρέπει να γραφτώ μέσα και παράλλήλα να δλωσω καμιά εικοσαριά ευρώ. 
> Δε νομίζω να είσαι μεγάλοςσε ηλικία για να μη βλέπεις καλά.


Οχι, υπάρχει ο μ/της, είναι  εξόδου, δεν έχει άλλον!!!
Έχω στα συννημένα στα προηγούμενα post μου ανεβάσει και τα σχέδια του ραδιοφώνου, μποερείς να τα δεις.
(50άρησα πριν λίγες μέρες!!!!)

----------


## Costis Ni

> Λέιπει ένας μ/τ πάνω στο σασί- τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό είδα, τώρα για να δω το διάγραμμα δε γίνεται, γτ πρέπει να γραφτώ μέσα και παράλλήλα να δλωσω καμιά εικοσαριά ευρώ. 
> Δε νομίζω να είσαι μεγάλοςσε ηλικία για να μη βλέπεις καλά.


Νομίοζω οτι φαίνεται στην 3η φωτό που ανέβασε ο Στάθης
Σχηματικο κλπ εδώ.
http://www.oudio.nl/radios/b3x90u.htm

----------


## Papas00zas

> Οχι, υπάρχει ο μ/της, είναι  εξόδου, δεν έχει άλλον!!!
> Έχω στα συννημένα στα προηγούμενα post μου ανεβάσει και τα σχέδια του ραδιοφώνου, μποερείς να τα δεις.
> (50άρησα πριν λίγες μέρες!!!!)





> Νομίζω οτι φαίνεται στην 3η φωτό που ανέβασε ο Στάθης
> Σχηματικο κλπ εδώ.
> http://www.oudio.nl/radios/b3x90u.htm


Καμία σχέση-δίπλα στο καλώδιο των 220 είναι αυτός που λέω. Αν τώρα όντως δεν έχει, βρες έναν εξωτρικό απομόνωσης και σκασ'τον πριν το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας-εξωτερικός βέβαια, για να μη φας κανένα σουτ από τα 220. 
Στάθη, θα μπορούσες να είσαι πατέρας μου-εγώ 18 είμαι, και σε πέρασα για κανένα 30ρη. 
Παάντως θα το κοιτάξω πάλι το σχέδιο, να δω μήπως έκανα λάθος.

----------


## PARKER

> Καμία σχέση-δίπλα στο καλώδιο των 220 είναι αυτός που λέω. Αν τώρα όντως δεν έχει, βρες έναν εξωτρικό απομόνωσης και σκασ'τον πριν το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας-εξωτερικός βέβαια, για να μη φας κανένα σουτ από τα 220. 
> Στάθη, θα μπορούσες να είσαι πατέρας μου-εγώ 18 είμαι, και σε πέρασα για κανένα 30ρη. 
> Παάντως θα το κοιτάξω πάλι το σχέδιο, να δω μήπως έκανα λάθος.


Όχι, δεν έχει σίγουρα μ/σ τάσης.
Γιός μου θα μπορούσες άνετα, έχω ήδη έναν 20 ετών. :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Papas00zas

Ναι, το ξαναείδα πριν 5 λεπτά-δίκιο έχεις. Άρα η λύση μου νομίζω είναι καλή. Πόσα βατ είναι το ραδιόφωνο;γράφει;

----------


## PARKER

> Ναι, το ξαναείδα πριν 5 λεπτά-δίκιο έχεις. Άρα η λύση μυ νομίζω είναι καλή. Πόσα βατ είναι το ραδίοφωνο;γράφει;


55 watt αναφέρει. Με το NTC και το λαμπάκι έχει κανένας καμμιά άποψη;

----------


## Papas00zas

> 55 watt αναφέρει. Με το NTC και το λαμπάκι έχει κανένας καμμιά άποψη;


Ωραία. Άρα θα χρειαστείς ένα μ/τ γύρω στα 100 βατ-αν θες να κάνεις την απομόνωση-πάντως εγώ αυτό θα έκανα. 
Το λαμπάκι μάλλον είναι ενδεικτικό λειτουργίας,αλλά για το θερμίστορ δεν έχω σκεφτεί κάτι.

----------


## perithess

Καλησπέρα. Το λαμπάκι το χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν ασφάλεια για να μην καίγονται τα νήματα σε περίπτωση υπέρτασης αλλά αυτό και να είναι άμεσα αντικαταστήσιμο. Το δε θερμίστορ το χρησιμοποιούσαν για να ξεκινάει ομαλά η θέρμανση των λυχνιών και να μην παθαίνουν σοκ μόλις έκλεινε ο διακόπτης. Αν τα αντικαταστήσεις θα πρέπει να ανάβουν τα νήματα, επίσης μπορείς να μετρήσεις το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας με ένα ωμόμετρο και θα πρέπει να σου δείχνει αντίσταση εκατοντάδων ωμ. Ένα πολύ καλό site για παλιά ραδιόφωνα είναι αυτό http://www.vintage-radio.com/ και μάλιστα έχει μέσα αλλά και τις συχνότερες βλάβες ανά μοντέλα ραδιοφώνων.

----------


## p.gabr

Σταθη

Τα πραγματα δεν ειναι πολυ δυσκολα

επειδη οι συσκευες αυτες ηταν για 220-110v για τα 220 εμπαινε μια αντισταση σε σειρα 

ΤΑ ΝΗΜΑΤΑ των λυχνιων ηταν ιδιου ρευματος ολες 100 ΜΑ, αλλα διαφορετικων τασεων η καθε μια, ωστε συνολικα αθροιζοντας τες να τροφοδοτουνται  με 110 βολτ 

ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΑΣΕΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ Η R 11

attachment.jpg

Μετρα με ενα ωμομετρο τα δυο καλωδια εισοδου της τασεως

θα πρεπει να σου δειξει μια αντισταση κοντα στα 2 κωμ

Εαν δεν σου δειχνει τιποτα τοτε....

 1ον 
η καποια λυχνια εχει κοπει το νημα ,η η πορεια των συνδεσεων

2ον η αντισταση R 11 ειναι κομμενη

3ον διακοπτης ,εαν υπαρχει ντc ομοιως καθως και το λαμπακι που αναφερατε



Η επισκευη


1  η
 εαν εχεις καμμενη αντισταστη την αντικαταστεις με 2 τεμ.1800ωμ/10w
2
 η βαζεις μ/τ 220/110.... 50 βαττ  που υπαρχουν ετοιμοι 20 εβρο στον βενιερη η οπου αλλου θες

Αντι για λαμπακι μπορεις να βαλεις μια αντισταση 100 ωμ

Ολα αυτα βεβαια θα ελεγχουν εαν βαλεις αντιστασεις, ωστε τελικα στις 5 λυχνιες να εχεις ταση 100-120 βολτ στα νηματα  

Ετσι εφτειαξα εγω το ιδιο ραδιο

Αλλα η κουφη η βλαβη που ειχε ηταν ενα εξαρτημα που δεν ειχα ξαναδει και το βαστηξα ενθυμιο


τι ειναι αυτο;;;


IMAG0327.jpg

Αυτο ειναι το δυκτιωμα της φωρασεως που εχω σκιαγραφισει και αποτελειται απο μια αντισταση στο κεντρο και δυο πυκνωτες 100 πικο

( ειχε κοπει ΑΥΤΗ η αντισταση)


καλη επυτιχια


υγ  σου προσθετω ενα καλλυτερο σχεδιο
που γραφει και τασεις
rrr.jpg

----------


## PARKER

Ευχαριστώ πολύ αδέλφια!!!
Θα φύγω για Αγρίνιο το μεσημέρι που σπουδάζει ο γιός και θα γυρίσω Δευτέρα βράδυ.
Θα πάρω αρχικά το λαμπάκι και το θερμίστορ και από Τετάρτη θα το ξανασκαλίσω.
Περικλή ωραίο site, το έχω πετύχει κι εγώ στις αναζητήσεις που έκανα, υπάρχουν κι άλλα, αλλά σε ολλανδέζικα (πχ http://www.philipsradios.nl/tips-en-...len/phito4.htm ) και χρησιμοποιώντας τη μετάφραση του google προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις το τι γράφει!!!

Περικλή, όπως έγραψα και προχθές, λείπει τελείως το λαμπάκι και το Θερμίστορ οπότε δεν υπάρχει συνέχεια στο κύκλωμα (τα 220v σταματάνε στη βάση που θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν το λαμπάκι και το NTC.)
Καμμιά άποψη σχετικά με το τι λαμπάκι και NTC θα πρέπει να βάλω;;;;
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές και οδηγίες.
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, πειρατάκος με λάμπες ήμουν στα νειάτα μου, και τώρα είπα να ξαναθυμηθώ το αχνό φως των νημάτων !!!!!!!

----------


## PARKER

> 100 ma λαμπάκι μόνο μιας και τα νήματα είναι σε σειρά. Μάλλον 12 v καί αντίσταση θερμίστορ αρνητικού συντελεστή.Τσεκάρισε καί τόν ηλεκτρολυτικό καί τήν ανορθώτρια πρίν δώσεις τάση.Καλή επιτυχία.


Παιδιά υπάρχει κάποια άλλη άποψη για το θέμα; Παναγιώτη (p.gabr) μια και έχεις ασχοληθεί με το ίδιο ραδιόφωνο, το λαμπάκι στα 14V και θερμίστορ αρνητικού συντελεστή; 
Άντε καλοί μου φίλοι, μπας και καταφέρω να δουλέψει!!!!!

----------


## PARKER

> Παιδιά υπάρχει κάποια άλλη άποψη για το θέμα; Παναγιώτη (p.gabr) μια και έχεις ασχοληθεί με το ίδιο ραδιόφωνο, το λαμπάκι στα 14V και θερμίστορ αρνητικού συντελεστή; 
> Άντε καλοί μου φίλοι, μπας και καταφέρω να δουλέψει!!!!!


Μήπως σήμερα είμαι πιό τυχερός;;;;;;
Κανένας εραστής λαμπάτου ραδιοφώνου μήπως κατά τύχη είναι on line;;;;

----------


## Costis Ni

> Μήπως σήμερα είμαι πιό τυχερός;;;;;;
> Κανένας *εραστής λαμπάτου ραδιοφώνου* μήπως κατά τύχη είναι on line;;;;


Ημουν εραστής λαμπάτου ραδιοφώνου αλλα με παρατησε, μετράει??  :Lol: 

Οπως το βλέπω, το ΝΤC είναι εκεί για να μην έχουμε απότομη ανύψωση τάσης στα νήματα λόγω του λαμπακίου! Οι λάμπες πυράκτωσης έχπουν πολύ μικρη αντίσταση στο άναμμα και μετά πέφτει. Τα ΝΤC ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Εχω δει σε  ραδιόφωνα να φλασάρουν οι λάμπες στο  ξεκίνημα και μετα να πέφτει η ένταση.

Αν θες να το ανάψεις , μπορείς απλά να βάλεις μια αντίσταση τέτοια που το άθριοσμα των τάσεων σε όλη την αλυσσίδα νηματων και μαζί με την πτώση τασης στην R11
να είναι 100mA

UL84 = 45V
UF89 = 12,6 V
UY42 = 31V
UBC81 = 13V
UCH81 = 19V

Ολες αυτές μαζί = 120,6 V

R11 950Ω. 100mA = 95 V 

Απο τα 215 Mέχρι τα 230 V θέλουμε πτώση τάσης 15V. 

όμως τότε η τάση δικτύου ηταν 220, όπως βλέπουμε το λαμπάκι ήταν 12βολτο.

Εσύ λοιπόν θες μια αντίσταση 39Ω 2watt για να μη ζεσταίνεται σε σειρά μ ένα λαμπάκι 12βολτ. (σ αυτη τη περίπτωση έχεις απότομο ρευμα εκκίνησης δυστυχώς)

Η μια αντίσταση 15Ω 5 watt. (καλύτερα). Για λαμπακι βάλε κανένα πορτοκαλί led από άλλο σημείο του κυκλώματος.

----------


## PARKER

Ωραία λοιπόν!!! Θα δοκιμάσω και θα σας ενημερώσω για τα τεκταινόμενα!!!!

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ημουν εραστής λαμπάτου ραδιοφώνου αλλα με παρατησε, μετράει??


Εξααρτάται....αν δε σε χώνευε.... :Lol:  :Biggrin: 



> Οπως το βλέπω, το ΝΤC είναι εκεί για να μην έχουμε απότομη ανύψωση τάσης στα νήματα λόγω του λαμπακίου! Οι λάμπες πυράκτωσης έχπουν πολύ μικρη αντίσταση στο άναμμα και μετά πέφτει. Τα ΝΤC ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Εχω δει σε  ραδιόφωνα να φλασάρουν οι λάμπες στο  ξεκίνημα και μετα να πέφτει η ένταση.
> Εσύ λοιπόν θες μια αντίσταση 39Ω 2watt για να μη ζεσταίνεται σε σειρά μ ένα λαμπάκι 12βολτ. (σ αυτη τη περίπτωση έχεις *απότομο ρευμα εκκίνησης* δυστυχώς)
> 
> Η μια αντίσταση 15Ω 5 watt. (καλύτερα). Για λαμπακι βάλε κανένα πορτοκαλί led από άλλο σημείο του κυκλώματος.


Αυτό μπορεί να κάψει τις λάμπες;

----------


## PARKER

Λοιπόν  η επιχείρηση ανακατασκευής στέφθηκε από επιτυχία!!!
Πέρα από διάφορες αποκαταστάσεις στο τυπωμένο της πλακέτας (οι πίστες χαλκού ξεκολλούσαν ακόμη και με τον αέρα) το κυρίως πρόβλημα ήταν στη τροφοδοσία.
Όσοι είχατε δει το σχέδιο, αντικατέστησα το NTC με μια αντίσταση 100Ωμ. (Θα ψάξω πάντως να βρω NTC).
Έδωσα τάση, άναψαν τα νήματα αλλά πέραν τούτου ουδέν!!! Στη συνέχεια αλλαξα και την R12 (130ωμ, ήταν καμμένη) η οποία ήταν μία σύρματος μαζί με την R11.
 Μόλις έδωσα τάση, κάηκε και η R11 και η 100ωμ. Τελικά αντικαταστάθηκε και ο πυκνωτής C21 (βραχυκυκλωμένος) και πλέον παίζει μια χαρά!!!!!!
Πριν βέβαια παίξει, ωμομετρώντας άνοδο της ανορθώτριας σε σχέση με το φις (σύμφωνα με συμβουλή του Παναγιώτη (p.gabr) με τρέλλανε γιατί στο ένα έπαιρνα κανονικά 1400 ωμ στο άλλο τίποτα. Μέτραγα τις αντιστάσεις, Οκ. Τελικά ήταν το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας, κάπου εσωτερικά είχε κοπεί. Το άλλαξα κι όλα ΟΚ.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχει είναι όταν ανοίγω το ποτενσιόμετρο της φωνής, στο 70% του ήχου και μέχρι το 90% (δηλ. αν ήταν βαθμονομημένο από 1 έως 10, από το 7 έως 9) πέφτει σταθερά η ένταση στο 30% και μετά από το 9 ξανανεβαίνει. Δηλ. καθάρισμα του ποτενσιόμετρου υποθέτω (θυμάμαι τα άνοιγα και καθάριζα τη πίστα με μπατονέτα και οινόπνευμα) αλλά είπα να μη το ταλαιπωρήσω άλλο, το έκλεισα και το άφησα προς το παρόν.
Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με βοήθησαν με τις σκέψεις και τις ιδέες τους, είχα κοντά 30 χρόνια να πιάσω λυχνίες στα χέρια μου και τελικά έχω ξεχάσει πολύ περισσότερα απ΄ότι νόμιζα!!!
Ενα τεράστιο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στο φίλο Παναγιώτη (p.gabr) που με καθοδηγούσε βήμα - βήμα με pm. Να σαι καλά ρε φίλε!!!!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Καλοριζικο και παλι, το πρωτο μου μημυμα, εδω σε αυτον τον τοπο.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΑΘΗ 

τυχαμε πανω στην αλλαγη και χαθηκε ο μπουσουλας

Τελικα η βλαβη ηταν ο αντιπαρασιτικος πυκνωτης βραχυκυκλωμενος και ειχε καψει και την αντισταση r12
er.jpg

----------

